# Status aerial connection



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Just returned from 3 great weeks touring Scotland and the only mishap was on the second to last night at Invercoe Campsite when I managed to dislodge the Status aerial under some low trees. Don't ask me how as I watched 4 other oufits negotiate the same track without even touching the branches but at least I gave the caravanners 5 minutes of amusement as they gleefully pointed to the detached item lying in the road 25 yards behind. Fitting it back took a few minutes once we had parked, but I couldn't reconnect the coaxial cable as I couldn't see how to open the thing up as it seemed to be a sealed unit. I didn't have the inclination to mess about with it as a) it was drizzling b) I was sitting on the roof and c) we hadn't even got the tv out once since we had been away anyway. But I ought to fix it so does anybody know how to re-connect the cable? Please dont tell me that it comes with a cable tail already fitted and therefore has to be replaced in total


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

elbino said:


> Please dont tell me that it comes with a cable tail already fitted and therefore has to be replaced in total


Oh Yes it does.... :lol: Not funny really ...I want to remove mine but since it was fitted with no slack cable I cannot and as yet have been unable to find out how to get inside the damn thing to attach a new cable.

If you still have a stub of cable you could reconnect with two coax connectors , one male the other female.

Has anybody ever managed to disassemble a Status 315???

Mike

P.S. If you are left with having to buy a new aerial I would seriously consider getting a 530 if it can be fited in the same location...the 315 is pretty useless as an aerial whereas the 530 is the bees knees.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

spykal said:


> elbino said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody ever managed to disassemble a Status 315???.
> ...


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

You have to carefully cut round the outside edge with a hacksaw; when you have done the repair, reseal with white silicone sealant


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Given the poor performance of this aerial, is it really worth the effort?

Status sell a blanking plate, seal up the hole and look for a better aerial. 
for very little outlay and a bit of work this THREAD  is one solution.

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peedee said:


> Given the poor performance of this aerial, is it really worth the effort?


I tend to agree, cut it up and make two frisbees .. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

You may wonder why I would wish to faff about opening up the aerial, given that as an aerial it about as much use as a chocolate fireguard...well if you follow the link that Peedee gave you will see that I do not use it, I have an alternative ...but I wish to remove the Status ( to tidy the roofline) and keep it ready for replacing when I change the van (if ever) ....Now that would be easy normally but Autosleepers in their wisdom have fitted it with only about one inch of slack in the cable which runs inside the roof panels and cannot be removed. So I can lift it clear of the van but that's it ..I need to cut the cable to remove it. I would then blank the hole and refit a longer cable that allowed the use of a connector for when I wish to put it back..to do this I need to open up the aerial.... See my reasoning :roll: it's all as clear as mud now :lol: 

Mike


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

hi Spykal
Surely all you need to do is disconnect the cable at the booster box, remove the connector and pull the cable through from above to remove completely or add an extension if required?
paul


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I knew this was going to get complicated :lol: as I said , I can lift the aerial one inch from its base, the cable which I could cut there runs through the roof space and is trapped in there ...no slack and will not pull free, removing the cable would entail taking down the roof lining. Ok if I just wanted to ditch the thing I could cut it off and be finished with it but when I come to exchange the van I would like the aerial to be back in place and connected. So it would seem that the only options I have is to leave it there or cut it off and then open it up to attach a new cable which when I replace it I would connect to the short stub of cable left when it was cut free :roll: 
........have you ever wished you had not started to tell somebody something :lol: :lol: (but thank you for the thought)

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Think I would leave it in situ Mike, I have mine, in fact I first tune in the tele using the status and if I can get what I want then fine I'll not bother putting up the directional aerial. If the picture is not too good it also helps determine where I point the directional aerial for best picture. I doubt I could tune it in on just the directional aerial unless I knew where to point the aerial. 

Hope that makes sense? 

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peedee and Elbino

Peedee....Yes I think you are right ... I will leave well alone. 

Elbino, you will have to attempt a repair job before buying a replacement. It is a pity that we do not live closer to each other I would have liked the opportunity to have a go at repairing yours which is obviously kna*****d unless a new coax can be attached. What you need is a friendly engineer/modelmaker with some time on his hands :wink: 

Before buying a new replacement I think if I was you I would start another thread asking if anyone has one that they are not using ( Wanted Status 315 )...or put a wanted add in the classifieds...there must be lots lying around in garages across the country unused because they have been replaced by a better aerial.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If the picture is not too good it also helps determine where I point the directional aerial for best picture. I doubt I could tune it in on just the directional aerial unless I knew where to point the aerial."

Peedee,

I'm not sure I understand this given your choice of words, as an omnidirectional antenna gives no clue as to the direction of the incoming signal. Do you mean simply selecting a channel being broadcast locally by tuning on an albeit inadequate omnidirectional antenna, before whirling a directional antenna on that channel to peak the signal up?

The way I used to tune in with just a directional antenna was to look up on a leaflet the channel numbers for where I happened to be, tune in BBC1, say, then point the antenna to copy the direction and orientation of neighbouring antennas (those at reception or nearby houses being far more reliable). If that didn't solicit a perfect picture, estimate the direction of the broacast antenna from the same leaflet, and point using a compass. 

I found using published information far quicker than tuning in a signal by channel hopping, then having a family quiz as to what the programme was given the time, and thereby what channel ITV, Ch 4, Five, etc.

Dave


----------

